

The Silicon 60: a who's who of London's tech startup scene - adaml_623
http://www.standard.co.uk/lifestyle/london-life/the-silicon-60-a-whos-who-of-londons-tech-startup-scene-9258737.html

======
adaml_623
Disclaimer: I think this article is silly.

I've submitted this story because I think it's a symptom of how the tech boom
in London could face serious cultural issues. British society has an elitism
that means they need to make these kind of hierarchies and I wonder if it
won't eventually prevent new start ups from getting the attention that they
need without the 'blessing' of one of these people?

But maybe it works like this in the 'Valley' as well?

~~~
arel
Agree to an extent however its not a bad sample of the main players. Every
network has its own hierarchies and patronage... tech is no different.

The main negative for me is it doesn't give any feedback on the health of the
London tech scene... just the deification of founders (which if you want to
talk about elitism has quite a fair few rich kids spending daddy's money!) so
the inevitable focus on board level, VCs and the schmoozers.

It would have been better to see more from those who've made it and those who
are just starting out for commentary on their difficulties, challenges and
feedback to the wider community and/or govt.

ps - got to love the picture in front of a 'smug' fridge

[http://www.appliancecity.co.uk/news/wp-
content/uploads/2011/...](http://www.appliancecity.co.uk/news/wp-
content/uploads/2011/12/smug-smeg-fridge.png)

